# Sweet Potato Chewies



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I believe that someone recently mentioned that they make their own Sweet Potato Chewies. If possible, can you give me the length of time to bake and also whether or not you add any flavoring to the sliced Sweet Potatoes.

Thanks


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I've made these before. What I did was slice pretty thin, place in oven at about 250 degrees. I would turn them over after a couple of hours and then let the other side cook for a couple of hours. It does take a while for these to cook (or at least, it did for me). I never added any flavorings to mine and Paris loved them. I put them on a foil lined cookie sheet and sprayed Pam on the foil. If you don't they might stick pretty good.


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

I make the sweet potato chews I use a dehydrating process and no additives


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Do you need to boil the sweet potatoe first? I've bought Bianca the sweet potatoe fries wrapped with chicken (dehydrated) and she LOVES THEM! She won't eat any other treat if she thinks there's any left. They're pretty expensive though - $6 for about a dozen pieces. I would love to try and make them myself.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I slice them pretty thin using a mandolin, if you have one. I lay them out on a cookie sheet--use a Silt Pat if you have one. I bake them for about 2-3 hours (depending on how thin you cut them in a 250 degree oven. I often eat one to see if it is done. LOL They do shrink quite a bit too, so you may want to do a few cookie sheets of them.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Aug 12 2008, 02:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618767


> Do you need to boil the sweet potatoe first?[/B]


Nope...I just scrubbed the skin and started slicing.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Thank you for the baking instruction. I was just looking for it. I bought the Sweet Potatoes treat from Target but I figured it'd probably be better if I make it myself. I find when our Malts eat it, it helps freshen their breath--almost like chewing gum for human.

Does it matter if you slice it length-wise or cross-wise? Do they need to be stored in a fridge (if I bake them) and how long can I keep them?


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Aug 13 2008, 11:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619193


> Thank you for the baking instruction. I was just looking for it. I bought the Sweet Potatoes treat from Target but I figured it'd probably be better if I make it myself. I find when our Malts eat it, it helps freshen their breath--almost like chewing gum for human.
> 
> Does it matter if you slice it length-wise or cross-wise? Do they need to be stored in a fridge (if I bake them) and how long can I keep them?[/B]


I cut mine length-wise. They shrivel up a bit. After they cooled off, I just put them in a baggy and sat them on the counter. They kept for quite a while. I never thought to put them in the fridge.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Great thanks. Can't wait to try it. Wonder if I can make other dry fruits/vegetables for treat as well. It'd make it easier if we go on the road.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Other fruits and veggie -- that's a good idea. Just might have to try a couple -- like apple slices. Thanks for the info and the great ideas.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Well I tried the sweet potatoes. I cut them up into french fries and then I cut about a 2 inch ultri thin strip of chicken breast and wrapped it around the french fry. I covered a cookie sheet with foil paper, sprayed pam on it and placed the french fires 1/2 an inch apart and then sprayed the tops of them and put them in the over.

It took forever to dry them out in the over so the next time I try these I may try them in the dehydrator (need to get one) but Bianca went NUTSY for them. She kept trying to climb up my leg to get to them. :yahoo: :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Aug 21 2008, 05:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622623


> Well I tried the sweet potatoes. I cut them up into french fries and then I cut about a 2 inch ultri thin strip of chicken breast and wrapped it around the french fry. I covered a cookie sheet with foil paper, sprayed pam on it and placed the french fires 1/2 an inch apart and then sprayed the tops of them and put them in the over.
> 
> It took forever to dry them out in the over so the next time I try these I may try them in the dehydrator (need to get one) but Bianca went NUTSY for them. She kept trying to climb up my leg to get to them. :yahoo: :walklikeanegyptian:[/B]


Hi,

This sounds yummy. How do you fasten the chicken around the french fry?


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Aug 21 2008, 07:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622707


> QUOTE (llf060787 @ Aug 21 2008, 05:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622623





> Well I tried the sweet potatoes. I cut them up into french fries and then I cut about a 2 inch ultri thin strip of chicken breast and wrapped it around the french fry. I covered a cookie sheet with foil paper, sprayed pam on it and placed the french fires 1/2 an inch apart and then sprayed the tops of them and put them in the over.
> 
> It took forever to dry them out in the over so the next time I try these I may try them in the dehydrator (need to get one) but Bianca went NUTSY for them. She kept trying to climb up my leg to get to them. :yahoo: :walklikeanegyptian:[/B]


Hi,

This sounds yummy. How do you fasten the chicken around the french fry?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I cut the raw chicken breast like ribbon strips length-wise, as paper thin as I could get it and then just wrapped it around the french fry and set it on the tray. The fries I cut about 2 inches long. They do shrink quite a bit.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This all sounds so yummy! Think I'll try some....as soon as it's cool enough out to have the oven on for a couple of hours, that is!


----------



## nickyj (Sep 1, 2008)

This might be a crazy question... but what is Pam? (The thing you sprayed on the fries with chicken wrapped around them)


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Its a spray that helps things not stick. It can usually be found with the vegetable oil, olive oil, and such at the grocery store.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The girls LOVE these. I did try them with the chicken over the weekend and they like them even better than just plain.

BTW -- they're just the right size for Lacie and Tilly -- but everything that Lacie and Tilly get, Nellie wants some too. Nellie is the 85 lb Black Lab -- BIG girl. So what lasts a long time for L & T, lasts only a second for Nellie. :biggrin:


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Aug 13 2008, 02:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619250


> Other fruits and veggie -- that's a good idea. Just might have to try a couple -- like apple slices. Thanks for the info and the great ideas.[/B]


When I got my puppy my breeder told me she gave her dogs apples, I looked at her funny and she said they loved them, so now I give mine an apple too. I just cut it fresh and that's it.


----------

